# VWR springs rubbing?



## jdm_z33 (Dec 20, 2006)

I recently decided to lower my wife's A3 with the VWR sport spring kit, but after installation I found the rear spring to be a bit too low and the causing my tire to rub against the fender lining when going over some rough road, was wondering if this is normal? Because the front is perfectly fine. The car has 18 x 8.5 rim on it by the way.


----------



## JuanC_Raigoza (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi

Enviado desde mi GT-I9500 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

> *I recently decided* to lower *my wife's A3* with the VWR sport spring kit, but after installation I found the rear spring to be a bit too low and the causing *my tire to rub* against the fender lining




I'm assuming your wheels are too wide for the car when lowered. An 8.5" wheel is pretty wide for a small car like this. My VW CC rubs on 8.5s occasionally and it's on stock suspension.


----------

